# Mercedes Benz S 350 Zircon Silver Paint Correction and Detail 2008



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

Here's another car which belonged to the same owner of the GL 500 !
It was detailed at the same place where unfortunately not enough lighting ( underground car park . Good thing my 7200 Lumens LED Flood Light helped me out 

Compared to the GL 500 I did last week this Merc was in much better condition however, somebody keyed both sides so he had to get them repainted and as you will see from the following photos they didn't do a good job with the paint !

I will skip all the wash and prep work due too time constraints ( two days to detail and polish this car ) not much considering I was dealing with rock hard ceramic paint .

This is what I removed (mostly from the rear boot and bumper !





















































































































Products used


















Final results after 20 hours work over two days !




































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading I hope you have enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario 

*


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Again a dificult color to show some results... good work Mario.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good buddy !!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking very good Mario :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely work as usual Mario! Great to see you earlier in the year by the way. Hope the Op went well!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Again a dificult color to show some results... good work Mario.


*Yes , it was a difficult colour to show results but the Xpert Polishes worked very well on this super hard ceramic paint !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Looking good buddy !!


*Thanks Jesse, much appreciated buddy :thumb::wave:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work as always.


*Thanks mate :thumb:

Always nice to hear some positive feedback !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Looking very good Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Rui, as always much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great work..


*Thanks Tony :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Lovely work as usual Mario! Great to see you earlier in the year by the way. Hope the Op went well!


*Thanks James, yes, it was nice to catch up earlier in the year pity you didn't have much time left ! The OP went well I now have 20/20 vision so now paint defects can be seen even better ! :wall: That means I will be even more critical of my jobs 

PS:Give your girlfriend my regards !:wave:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks guys for your kind comments always appreciated :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

Not an easy colour but some great depth in there - nice work.

Rob


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Performance Motorcare said:


> Not an easy colour but some great depth in there - nice work.
> 
> Rob


*Thanks Rob,

No it wasn't an easy colour , I owe the results to Xpert Polishes which did a brilliant job in bringing out the depth in the colour .

Mario *


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work with fantastic finish buddy :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work with fantastic finish buddy :thumb:


*Thanks Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there Mario,

Fantastic work that you have done :thumb:,

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I would have loved to see some pics of that beast in the sun Mario, but it still looks nice and glossy! Awesome work!

Matty.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Hi there Mario,
> 
> Fantastic work that you have done :thumb:,
> 
> ...


*Hi Jorge , haven't seen you on DW for a while now where have you been hiding ?

Thanks for the comments :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I would have loved to see some pics of that beast in the sun Mario, but it still looks nice and glossy! Awesome work!
> 
> Matty.


*Thanks Matt, I didn't get a chance to bring her out in the sun as time was a issue plus this car was in a public car park , that's where the job was done 

Next time 

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario, giving a superb finish!:thumb:

How do you find the Wolfgang sealant? Is it similar to Sonus' SFX4?

Thanks John.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Mario, giving a superb finish!:thumb:
> 
> How do you find the Wolfgang sealant? Is it similar to Sonus' SFX4?
> 
> Thanks John.


*Thanks John ,

I have never used the Sonus SFX4 so I can't comment !

I am sure it's a great product given that Autopia Forum speaks highly of it .

In Sydney at the moment detailing some nice cars , another Sydney detailing trip to post soon with all nice cars to follow stay tuned this is going to be the longest of all my write ups !

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Mario.:thumb:

Look forward to the write-ups from the Sydney trip.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Thanks Mario.:thumb:
> 
> Look forward to the write-ups from the Sydney trip.


*Thanks John,

I will have to do it in segments like all the threads that are posted on DW !
Just to mention one of the cars that I have already detailed a Porsche 928 S4 from 1990 ! In Marine Blue !
Here's a sneak preview:








Mario *


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning work! well done


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AlexTsinos said:


> Stunning work! well done


*Thanks Alex :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wouter B said:


> Awesome work!


*Thanks buddy !

Mario*


----------

